# Man cab trucks?



## emr (Jul 21, 2008)

Who out there is using a man cab truck as a chip truck? What are your thoughts on the set-up? Are you using the area to transport crew members or just for gear storage? I am looking for any additional input on these vehicles.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 21, 2008)

Well we try to be as non-Asplundh looking as possible.


----------



## kennertree (Jul 21, 2008)

I use mine for gear, I love the set-up. There is so much room for stuff you may not need but it's there in case you do.


----------



## Pete M (Jul 22, 2008)

We've got a crewcab cabover dropside tipper, and have taken the seats out of the back to use for tool storage. We took the steel dropsides and tail off and made up some aluminium high dropsides. The sides are now as high as the cab, and when dropped down they rest on the ground. With the sides up and the tipper slightly elevated it collected all the chips perfectly.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an older RR crane truck with dump bed that we converted to a chip box. The large man cab behind the driver's cab is great for toting crew & gear. If too much gear is needed to fit into the cab with the men, there is always the back of the truck.

Big, heavy, and slow, you had better take everything you need on the first trip, because a return trip will kill your profits !


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 22, 2008)

I take it a man cab is a double cab? Has 4 doors?
I had one a few years ago, the problem for me was that unless you need to carry more guys, its alot of space that could be better used by proper tool boxes or more load space. 
I sold mine because it was to long to get into the tight areas we work in, oh it also lacked power steering so backing was a real PITA.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually, Timber, the Man Cab basically looks like a large toolbox behind the regular cab that has a door large enough for a man, and a seat inside with a compartment underneath. Typically it has a few windows so the men inside dont suffocate. So its a little different than a 4 door cab as it is a separate addition to the truck, kind of like an I pack tool box....


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Jul 22, 2008)

Got any pics?


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I would rather have the extra room for chips and tool boxes underneath


----------



## treemandan (Jul 22, 2008)

Man- cabs are the sheeeit. If I had one chances are that's where I would be right now... instaed of rootin through the bed of my pick- up looking through this bag and this box for something I could have easier acssess to and where its kept safe as with a man cab.
Yo can do a lot in a man cab that fer shur and somethings that are done shouldn't be but... mine would have VIP ammeneties of course, you would practicaly be able to live in there.


----------



## DDM (Jul 22, 2008)

Heres a picture of a man cab.
http://www.mickeysbuckettrucks.com/...ysbuckettrucks.com/95_GMC_Man-Cab_White_A.jpg


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 22, 2008)

Good God man. Who wants to see a picture of an old man cab truck anyway. There are some junked out ones from my early operations years ago behind my cousins welding shop. Feel free to come touch them if you wish. I am just glad I have gotten way past those things.


----------



## bighugetrees (Jul 22, 2008)

For a tired groundie they are great. Used to seatbelt myself in laying down and sleep on the way to the next job. Nice to have 3 or 4 jobs spaced around the city for a good 20-30 minute nap.


----------



## Pete M (Jul 22, 2008)

proper link....
http://www.mickeysbuckettrucks.com/95_GMC_Man-Cab_White_A.jpg


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 22, 2008)

limbwalker54 said:


> Actually, Timber, the Man Cab basically looks like a large toolbox behind the regular cab that has a door large enough for a man, and a seat inside with a compartment underneath. Typically it has a few windows so the men inside dont suffocate. So its a little different than a 4 door cab as it is a separate addition to the truck, kind of like an I pack tool box....



Yep. Huge toolbox. Can hold 4 men, if they don't have to sit with all the equipment.

That's what mine is like, only it has a heater for the winter time.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 22, 2008)

I have seen them around but not in this country and I didnt relise you put people in there. Im sure there are worse nick names for them than "man cabs". Mexicabs maybe?
Seems like a great idea in theory, but only if you have no other designs available.


----------



## fireman (Jul 22, 2008)

*man cab*

thats what we have top kick with man cab.we put shelfs in hold all the saws chains harness ropes everything neet organized so u can grab what ever you need and not waist time looking for stuff.the only way to go.we got a heater to windows our air conditioning.:rockn:


----------



## Pete M (Jul 23, 2008)

Is it actually legal to refer to them as "mancabs"? I'm sure here they are to be referred to as "personcabs".


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jul 23, 2008)

No man is an island. Yep, the good old mancab giving every lone treeworking business owner a place to sleep when the wife is really mad at him...:monkey:


----------



## Pete M (Jul 23, 2008)

...and to dump


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 23, 2008)

I got a buddy thats got one of them, he calls it his "mexican cab", lol. We've put all my saws and gear in it, its a pita but it works. If I had one I'd have to get a female "groundwoman" out on the job, lol. Probably better than most of these guys I've been dealing with lately, plus I could give her regular "bonuses".


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

haha they got a bed in them?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 23, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> haha they got a bed in them?



Good enough, lol.


----------



## emr (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone know how they compare to one tons for gas milage? I assume they get worse milage, but how much worse? I also know there are lots of other variables to consider, but I am just thinking generally.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 23, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> haha they got a bed in them?



I have found people sleeping on the bench and some inside the locker underneath. Not uncommon to see pot plants growing from the chip piles in the corners and rodents from the cheeto bags.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 23, 2008)

emr said:


> Anyone know how they compare to one tons for gas milage? I assume they get worse milage, but how much worse? I also know there are lots of other variables to consider, but I am just thinking generally.



Gas mileage? No, they are talking about having sex on the rotten old foam on a rotten old bench in a rotten old mancab on a rotten old truck... AND MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON THEIR SOULS.
I often thought how I wish I had a truck with a nice person cab though. I would have it redone with Ikea, plumbing and hvac.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 23, 2008)

As someone who's spent more time than I like to admit riding in a mancab, i've just got one thing to say-stick your groundies in there, and they will quit on you. The mancabs suck. Like an oven in the summer. Dark. The windows are worthless until you finally get up to speed. And they are even worse in winter. That little heater is worthless. It will warm it up enough to just start the icicles on the ceiling dripping. That's if the heater work, it sits right on the floor and gets kicked, stepped on, etc. I've only ever seen two mancabs with working heaters. Look for something better.


----------



## emr (Jul 23, 2008)

i am thinking about talking the boss into getting us one.... well trying anyhow. right now we run one tons and storage of gear is always a problem. we lease the trucks so we constantly have a payment. we usually run 3 man crews so the back cab area would be used just for gear. if we ever have more people on the crew, we just bring a second truck. it seems that most of the slams against man cabs are when talking about having people ride back there. any one have thoughts comparing them to one tons?


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 23, 2008)

A guy that used to work for Brickman said they called them the burrito box or something like that cause they kept the microwave in there for lunch for the mowing crew.

I had one made by the guys that build them for my truck but with only 1 door/rod lock , 1 small window, no bench/rope hooks etc. Works great for all the gear. A little cramped because we keep more tools than most for landscaping and tree work in there but I built shelves to seperate ervything as much as possible. Downside , it was $$$Expensive- $5K del'd. If I had taken a little more time I'm sure I could have gotten a trailer manufacturer to build one much cheaper.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 24, 2008)

emr said:


> i am thinking about talking the boss into getting us one.... well trying anyhow. right now we run one tons and storage of gear is always a problem. we lease the trucks so we constantly have a payment. we usually run 3 man crews so the back cab area would be used just for gear. if we ever have more people on the crew, we just bring a second truck. it seems that most of the slams against man cabs are when talking about having people ride back there. any one have thoughts comparing them to one tons?



I think you are just hoping to get some old chick down on that old foam mattress in there.


----------



## emr (Jul 24, 2008)

Ha ha. It was funny the first time around. I understand you can have sex in the back of these things, but now I would like some more posts that actually help me decide if these trucks are worth it or not.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 24, 2008)

emr said:


> Ha ha. It was funny the first time around. I understand you can have sex in the back of these things, but now I would like some more posts that actually help me decide if these trucks are worth it or not.



I like I said have used one of the "reconditioned" Asplundh trucks that a buddy has for tools and it worked allright, you just have to get one guy up inside the thing to hand saws out and whatnot-ok?? This one should be done now


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 24, 2008)

We have our trucks custom built so we could use any design we wanted but to me the man cab just takes up chip capacity which is what I am after. Chip capacity and still not have a truck so long it would remind you of that old song give me 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2008)

I used to work for them the man cabs were great to keep the smellers
in, helped keep my cab clean  They, especially on Monday would
be letting loose toxic waste and its hard to drive holding your breath
until you turn green:hmm3grin2orange: One of the coolest old asplundh
trucks I saw was a bucket with a side chipper built in curbside! It looked
like the truck ate brush It was a chipper built into the bed!


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy crap rope! look at all them stars! what happens when you cant fit anymore??-kissa$$. Just kiddding, lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Holy crap rope! look at all them stars! what happens when you cant fit anymore??-kissa$$. Just kiddding, lol.



I guess you supernova and crash the system :hmm3grin2orange: I have tried 
give ya some but the spread it thing!


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 24, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I guess you supernova and crash the system :hmm3grin2orange: I have tried
> give ya some but the spread it thing!



Lol, thanks for the thought though. Any hints on posting pics rope? I know your probably bored with that one, but it keeps saying upload of file failed??


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Lol, thanks for the thought though. Any hints on posting pics rope? I know your probably bored with that one, but it keeps saying upload of file failed??



Must resize the pic to upload it takes a little playing around
but if this redneck figured it out you can! The easiest way
I found is to put it in my hp project and resize to make it work.
You have to make sure the resizing actually saved and then it works.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 24, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Must resize the pic to upload it takes a little playing around
> but if this redneck figured it out you can! The easiest way
> I found is to put it in my hp project and resize to make it work.
> You have to make sure the resizing actually saved and then it works.


Thanks, yeah-whats the size again?? I got a cool Asplundh truck to show you.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Thanks, yeah-whats the size again?? I got a cool Asplundh truck to show you.



Kylie says my size is 500 by 375 but we don't know the size requirements!


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Jul 24, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Kylie says my size is 500 by 375 but we don't know the size requirements!


 

I see a young Ted Nugent!!! Haha


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> I see a young Ted Nugent!!! Haha



Ess that is my princess she loves her pa paw! She prolly will
want to hunt I know my grandson does


----------

